# names for a water dragon



## puckey (Feb 16, 2010)

hi all
i have a male water dragon and i don't know what to call it
please could you give me some ideas
thanks JJ


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Neptune

Atlantis

Aqua

Walter

Jake

Eric

Claude

Enzo

Cody

Mikey

Nike

Prince

Pablo

Monty

Carlo


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i called mine brewster how about yours being wilson lol


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

puff(the magic dragon)


----------



## jordyaleo (Aug 21, 2009)

sinbad


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

jordyaleo said:


> sinbad


i like


----------



## puckey (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for that i still can't decide but keep them names coming hopefully there will be one that i like:2thumb:


----------



## oddsleepjunkie (Jul 11, 2009)

Nimrod
Nessie
Can't think of any else, sorry!:blush:


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Triton, Gojira, Ebisu, Ellida, Selkie. :lol2:


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Mushu (couldn't resist )
Alvin
Asher
Skyler
Leon
Deyna
Evan
Xaio
Dexter
Kappa
Luka


----------



## Pincers n Paws (Aug 22, 2007)

Chorlton- The name of the friendly dragon from the cult 80's cartoon=Chorlton and the Wheelies!!!


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

Ophexis said:


> Mushu (couldn't resist )
> Alvin
> Asher
> Skyler
> ...


I like Kappa.  Rawr.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Leonine said:


> I like Kappa.  Rawr.


Lol thanks, it's actually the last name I've used for a character I'm designing for a webcomic, because I am that sad lol. I quite liked Kappa as I was typing it :2thumb:


----------



## puckey (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks for all those names and i am going to call him eddie i dont know y but it just suits him


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Well then let me be the first to say hello to Eddie! :2thumb:


----------



## puckey (Feb 16, 2010)

thanks he said hello back:lol2:


----------

